# How do you cook your dove?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Never seen any real recipes for dove. I cook mine in a hot pan with balsamic vinegar and worchteshire sauce until medium rare. Its ok. What do you guys do?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

When I used to hunt them down in the Imperial Valley (Ca) we breasted them out and pan fryed them in butter with salt and pepper. :wink:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

wrap the whole breast with a piece of bacon and tuck a jalapeno in the bacon and grill it basting it with barbecue sauce...friggin delicious...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Baked, nested in wild rice dressing, a piece of bacon on the breast.



I leave the legs and thighs on and split the bird down the back....really.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I use the breasts to make kabobs with different flavors. I like marinating them in teriyaki or brushing them with a mix of olive oil, garlic, dried rosemary, sea salt, and fresh ground pepper. Sometimes I just wrap 'em in bacon and put 'em on the grill. My kabobs usually have some onions, peppers, tomatoes, and squash.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Marinate them in Italian Dessing then shiskabob them on the barbacue with some bacon.

Mmmm Mmmm good!

Mark


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I debreast the doves then i boil the breast untill white about 5 min then strain. then i heat a pan with light grease with a little dash of salt. then shred the breast into strips fajita style. drop strips into grease while cooking i add a little diced garlic towards the end a couple drops of Kikomons soy sauce towards the end when strip's are looking lightly browned add some diced onions optional. also some peppers let cook untill strips look brown and veggies are soft let simmer and serve with white rice or with tortillas Burrito style. the Family loves it peace out and good hunting.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

buy some ranch shake N bake...and cook in the oven..easy and delicious.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The first thing I do is get a nice pine board...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great suggestions.... I'll report back with pics! Welcome to the forum El Casador.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I just used up the last of mine from last year by cookin' up my usual recipie. Dove Stir-Fry.
Slice up the doves, fry them in a wok with an onion and some olive oil. Throw in the stir-fry veggies and the yo****a sauce. Serve over some white rice. Mmm, mmm, good!
My wife loves it!!! Can't wait for Tuesday!!! -8/-


----------



## colpin (Nov 25, 2008)

I used to put them on the bbq. But lastyear I tried jerkying them and they turned out awesome!


----------

